# Genuine Outdoor Cat Trees



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

As most of you will know I have been searching for genuine outdoor cat trees. I only found one site, bjmarketers.com, then Audrey added a link to another one in England.

http://bjmarketers.com

http://catscratcher.com

I have actually ordered one from catscratcher. When it arrives I'll let you know what its like and what the kittens make of it. 

Sue

NB For the bjmarketers site you need to click on outdoor cat trees at the bottom under pet furniture


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought all mine for my cattery from here.
They make beautiful rustic cat furniture in tanalised timber and decking for outdoors which not only looks good but lasts well too. He will also make furniture to your own design if you have something specific in mind.

You can order online or by post.

CATPLAY STATIONS

They are normally at GCCF shows.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Angeli said:


> I bought all mine for my cattery from here.
> They make beautiful rustic cat furniture in tanalised timber and decking for outdoors which not only looks good but lasts well too. He will also make furniture to your own design if you have something specific in mind.
> 
> You can order online or by post.
> ...


That's good know that you are pleased with yours.

At the moment I have only ordered the rampard cat tree but its nice to know i can expand.

Many thanks for your comment.

Sue


----------



## Sue Johnson (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing all your resources. Looking forward for more tips on this please. Again, thanks.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

They're lovely, I would love one but mine wont even use their indoor one, and they dont go out :lol:


----------



## gemini (Jun 8, 2010)

I have bought two items from catscratcher.com (not outdoor ones) and can highly recommend them!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Cat Scratching Posts :: KitForCats :: Outdoor Kit

There's one I found - don't know how good they are.


----------

